

O'Reilly Ebooks: Buy One Get One Free (through tomorrow) - alanthonyc
http://oreilly.com/store/ebooks-complete.html#

======
alanthonyc
Any suggestions on what would be the best deals? I'm thinking "Beautiful Code"
and "Beautiful Visualizations" (at least).

